# Session-Variable an JS übergeben



## bauchinj (4. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!


Hab grad ein super blödes und super dringendes Problem (könnte auch in die Kategorie PHP gehören?) 

Speichere gewisse Werte in der PHP-Variable $_SESSION['XY']. Soweit so gut, allerdings verwende ich auch JS und würde gerne diese Variable dort verwenden, hört sich jetzt nich so kompliziert an (funktioniert auch), doch:

Mein JS wirt mittels

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="script.js"></script>
```
includiert - also doch keine PHP-Werte in JS übergeben...

Meine Frage ist nun: kann ich eine Globale JS-Variable erstellen, der ich beim laden meiner Seite die Werte von $_Session übergebe und die ich dann in script.js verwenden kann?
Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee? Bin über jeden Ratschlag und jede Hilfe dankbar!


Beste Grüße


----------



## Parantatatam (4. November 2009)

Du kannst doch auch so etwas angeben:

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="script.php"></script>
```

Und in der script.php steht dann folgendes:

```
<?php
echo 'var session = '.$_SESSION['XY'].';';
?>
```


----------



## bauchinj (4. November 2009)

So funktioniert leider mein JS nicht mehr.... muss irgendwie am include liegen.

Hab ma jetzt zwei lösungsansätze paratgelegt, weiß nur ned, welcher der klügst/sinnvollste is:

1) Speichere die Werte direkt in ein JS-Array - Nachteil: Das JS-Array wird im Quellcode angezeigt, beim neu laden muss dass Array neu befüllt werden
Vorteil: JS kann komplett von PHP programmiert werden
<script type="text/javascript" src="script.js"></script>

2) Arbeiten mit Session-Variable - in JS mit <?=$_SESSION['XY']?> Werte setzen. Nachteil: Vermischung JS und PHP
include('script.php');

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Hab momentan keine Ahnung in welche Richtung ich arbeiten soll!

Bitte um einen Ratschlag


----------



## Parantatatam (4. November 2009)

Es gäbe dann auch noch eine dritte Möglichkeit, welche sich AJAX nennt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. November 2009)

Was ist denn überhaupt der Inhalt dieser Variablen?


```
<?php
echo 'var session = '.$_SESSION['XY'].';';
?>
```

das Ergebnis dessen muss auf jeden Fall gültiger JS-Code sein.
Da dürfte schon mal alles, was nicht Number ist herausfallen.

Vielleicht hilft ja jenes Weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webma...n-ich-php-variablen-javascript-verwenden.html

...oder einfach JSON


----------

